# pro DTM wide body



## Nate (Mar 17, 2010)

i was searching around on the internet and i could not find any more pictures of this pro dtm wide body kit other than this site that i found that sells it 

PONTIAC GTO 04-06 PRO DTM WIDE BODY KIT - aerotrends.com

has anybody else seen other photos or does anyone have this body kit on their gto? from the pictures i really like it and it almost looks like the ram air 6 gto
thanks!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Looks like a mix of RA6 and the RMR kit. I also belive they made a non-widebody DTM kit as well.


----------



## Nate (Mar 17, 2010)

yea thats what i was thinking, the hood looks identical from the RA6. i need to see more photos of this


----------



## PBF Bioset (Apr 25, 2010)

DTM is a German racing liga called "Deutsche Tourenwagen Masters". Maybe you'll find more information, if you search it for the Vauxhall VRX8 ??! Although it's not driven at this race...mhh...
This one right?
http://www.skinz.org/cars/pontiac-gto/pontiac-gto-wallpapers-4.jpg

2004 Pontiac GTO Ram Air 6 - Front Angle - 1920x1440 Wallpaper


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

What is the obsession with these body kits trying to make the GTO look like an R34 Skyline? That's the only look they go for, if anything.


----------

